# Bosnian (BCS): Sredio alija zube



## dolcebellavita

Hello! Could someone kindly translate these words into English for me. My apologies if they might be offensive.... I don't have a clue if they are! ('',)

Sredio alija zube..sad se mogu rahat smijat


----------



## phosphore

"Alija got his teeth fixed... I can smile heartily now".

In the first sentence, Alija is talking in the third person about himself. It is pretty common. I'm not sure about the meaning of the word "rahat", here in Serbia it exists just in "rahatlokum", the name for some turkish sweet, but I translated it as "heartily".


----------



## dudasd

"Rahat" here means "with pleasure".

Btw, word rahat does exist in Serbia, at least in older texts and epic poetry. A nice example is this widespread proverb: "Turi piljak u opanak, tek da nisi rahat" - "Put (at least) a little stone into your shoe so that you are not (too) happy" (meaning that too much happiness may bring something evil in future).


----------



## phosphore

Well, it is not that widespread, I have never heard of it before


----------



## dudasd

Well, I guess it depends on how much you are inclined to open your ears and listen when you travel around Serbia.  The point is that saying that word "rahat" doesn't exist in Serbia was a bit... offhand. No offence.  This was a friendly note.


----------



## Duya

Actually, I'd say that "rahat" -- while "with pleasure" is a plausible translation, depending on context -- means more along the lines of "comfortable", "care-free", "relaxed". See

http://www.tureng.com/search/rahat

for the whole spectrum of meaning.


----------



## iobyo

_Rahat_ on Turkish is something like the Serbian _mir_ or _spokoj_.

In Macedonian we have an expression "остави ме на раат" which is a variant of the more common "остави ме на мир(а)" (_ostavi me na miru_).


----------



## dolcebellavita

Thank you all for your efforts.


----------

